# Hello from the great cheesehead state



## grimreaper1962 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello from Wisconsin. My name is Ken and I am new to this forum. I live in Franklin which is a suburb of Milwaukee. My biggest part of Halloween is doing up my camp site where I am a seasonal camper and help with a haunted woods for the camp ground in September since we close the second weekend in October. I hope to get lots of ideas from all of you fantastic people on this forum. Are there any other cheeseheads in here?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, you've come to the right place for ideas!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ken!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, grim


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, reaper!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Ken!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from another Ken, lol.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I'm a month late, but hello and welcome. I am also a cheesehead (of the Racine/Kenosha variety).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there! I married a cheesehead. Does that count for anything?


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Lifetime cheese head here. Waukesha area


----------



## HauntedSquirrel (Jul 31, 2012)

*Cheesehead unity*

Fellow Cheeseheads unite!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome GrimReaper1962!


----------

